# Recent Wedding in Sonoma Ca!



## Tbini87 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys, 
these photos were taken a few weekends ago in Sonoma Ca at a beautiful venue called Cornerstone. CC welcome!

1) 2012-09-13_022 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
2) 2012-09-13_009 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
3) 2012-09-13_014 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
4) 2012-09-19_004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
5) 2012-09-19_008 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
6) 2012-09-19_025 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Tbini87 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry about the second post fail. I thought I was copying in the html code to actually get the picture in the thread but I apparently am not keeping up with these advanced technological times. Please forgive me, I should be able to get it right within the next few months!


----------



## Kolander (Sep 25, 2012)

Tbini87 said:


> ...these photos were taken...


I see no photos, just links.


----------



## Tbini87 (Sep 25, 2012)

You see the links that I thought were going to be photos, I somehow messed that up.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Tbini87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


>



I tried that with this post and when I previewed it there was just a bunch of HTML coding and no actual images. In step 5 you have copy, after that step six would simply be to paste into the thread on this site?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 26, 2012)

Tbini87 said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




YEp, I should add a step 6, I guess...


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 26, 2012)

Just go to the size of the image you want to post and right click. "Copy image" and then paste here. 
I have time on my hands. Here:


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 26, 2012)

1. Very nice. you have left room for cropping in the first image of the set which is a huge mistake you see people make often. I think that's spotted light on his arm, but it looks like dirt or chalk or something. 5 and 6 are very cool in color. 
2. the last image doesn't work for me. It's supposed to be about the bouquet, but it's cropped out. I like how the first image leads you into the second. 
3.very nice black and white conversion. Great for composition, beautiful moment. Sharp and well exposed. It's a money shot!
4. It's a good, clean, clear well focused & exposed shot. Great expression, great color. I am not loving the background, but it's not that bad. Just wish it were simpler.
5. Is very cool in color and looks a bit overexposed. These look like you either edited at two different times of day or on two different monitors-or both. I like the pose a lot. Very nice. Wish the bouquet weren't leading us out of the image and that her hand wasn't just hanging like that. Love how they are gazing at each other with a smile bordering on a giddy laugh. Nice, clean and sharp. 
6. Is also very cool and light. I am guessing from the same editing session. That thing above her head is a real pull. I wish this were in portrait format because of his arm hanging straight out of the image. . There looks to be a pool and foliage to our right. That probably would have been a nicer background than the door and that thing growing out of her head. 
It's clean, clear and sharp. 

Overall it's a beautiful set. Be very careful of your colors and brightnesses when you aren't editing all at one sitting.


----------



## Heitz (Sep 26, 2012)

These are really, very well lit. Can I ask what your general lighting set up was???


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 26, 2012)

I am not a pro but I am not a fan of them. What is on the grooms forearm in the first pic? The B&W is probably my favorite. The depth of field on the other pics is too thin. The wedding party shot would have been better if they all were in focus and didn't block out some of them. Same goes for the last pic and the background. Crop is bad on the shoes as well as DOF. They are creative though.

Take my comments with a grain of salt. My family owned a photography studio for over 100 years but I have never shot a wedding and don't plan to. I am just getting into photography myself and I don't do portraits so I may be off base.


----------



## Tbini87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the feedback. We were simply using natural light and a reflector when needed. It was a beautiful day in Sonoma with some very nice lighting.


----------



## Tbini87 (Sep 26, 2012)

The last two pics are definitely too cool looking back on them. Thanks for pointing that out MLeeK. We obviously still have a ton to work on as photographers and having extra pairs of eyes really helps us improve!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2012)

zOMG--my sister-in-law and her husband were married at that SAME PLACE!!!! When I saw this shot, I kinda freaked out, since it looked almost EXACTLY like a series of shots her photographer had done on the same porch!

2012-09-19_004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Tbini87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Derrel said:


> zOMG--my sister-in-law and her husband were married at that SAME PLACE!!!! When I saw this shot, I kinda freaked out, since it looked almost EXACTLY like a series of shots her photographer had done on the same porch!
> 
> 2012-09-19_004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



That is great Derrel, we thought the venue was wonderful. Did you attend the wedding there and look around at the landscapes? How did we do on the photos since you have seen other work done at the same place?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 2, 2012)

Good work. now learn how to use a photo hosting site properly, lol. Seriously though, learn how to do that.


----------



## Tbini87 (Oct 3, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Good work. now learn how to use a photo hosting site properly, lol. Seriously though, learn how to do that.



No promises but I think my more recent threads are all done correctly now!


----------



## kim_kennedy (May 26, 2014)

Hi..
Lovely couple with some beautiful wedding shots. Just gorgeous!! Great efforts by the wedding photographer.


----------



## blueeyepicture (Jul 19, 2014)

Perfect Wedding Photographs. I am completely crazy to see these wedding photographs. Timing is truly perfect in these photographs. Specially, the concept is really amazing. Thanks for sharing some of exceptional feature of photography in this discussion.


----------

